# Test/tren/mast/var cycle overview



## Solid Snake (Nov 16, 2012)

So I'm about to start post cycling from my 16 week test prop, mast prop, tren ace, and anavar. I've laid it out below.

Test prop - 1-10 100mg eod 11-16 150mg eod
Tren - 1-10 100mg eod
Mast - 1-10 100 eod
Var - 9-16 50mg/day
Aromasin -25mg Ed
Caber 1-12

my post cycle will be clomid, Nolva, and aromasin. 

Overall I'm pretty pleased with the results. I started at 250 and managed to finish at the same weight. This was my goal as I was recomping. Within the first few weeks I gained to around 260. Once I dropped the tren and mast and the var kicked in I started dropping weight again. 

I want to give my opinion about each of the compounds I used so I will break each one down. I should mention that I started with a 300mg blend but the PIP was so bad I had to use each individually. I also make my own gear and this was my first experience using my own stuff.

Test prop
I loved prop. I felt less bloated than when I used cyp and I didn't experience any injection pain even when pinning 1.5ml. By the end of the cycle I was pretty tired of pinning eod but I will definitely be using prop in many future cycles.

Tren
I had a love/hate relationship with tren. I had bad night sweats and trensomnia from day one but I felt like a monster in the gym. I had to get new pillows once I got off tren. My legs were constantly hot. I couldn't lay down on my side because the heat from my legs being on top of each other caused me to sweat. Ill use it again but keep it to 8-10 weeks max and probably sleep in the spare bedroom so I don't keep my gf up all night. I would have gone crazy if I would have ran it another 6 weeks.

Mast
Mast was great. I felt drier and had very positive sexual side effects. I got some hair loss paranoia after 10 weeks. I think most of it was in my head because I just buzzed my hair and my hairline doesn't look bad at all. I may have lost a little on one side but nothing too noticeable. I'll use it again for a cutting cycle.

Var
I loved var too. Good pumps and it helped me lean out. I want to try 75mg next time i run it. I think it will be my go to oral.

Like I said, overall I'm pleased. I had decent strength gains. Set a pr on bench at 435. I was able to get back up to my pr amount squats and deads. My arms are noticeably more defined, especially my triceps. I didn't put as much size on my arms as I would have liked but they are bigger and leaner so I suppose I can't complain. I'd like to run this exact cycle again someday, maybe for a contest prep. I think my goal for the short term is continue to lean up. I'm getting married in June so I want to look good on my honeymoon. I think I'll probably run a cyp/var cycle leading up to my wedding and really try to lean up. After that I think I think I'm going to do a clean bulk with test/deca/dbol. Ideally at some point I'd like to get to 250-260 at about 8% bf. I'm probably 11-12% now.


----------



## ripped_one (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the review... I'm looking at the same cycle more or less for the spring.


----------



## Jawey (Nov 16, 2012)

Awesome Review, I was looking at the exact same compounds for a prep cycle next year.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks man... good for ppl looking at those compounds.


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 20, 2012)

excellent review man. looking at test/prop (may have to run E)/ and mast except at a little different dosage levels


----------



## Creator (Sep 28, 2018)

Add some t3, clen to that and it will be amazing results. 6 years later....


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 28, 2018)

Creator said:


> Add some t3, clen to that and it will be amazing results. 6 years later....



yea, t3 would almost be a standard for this tri run....

But why the bump from 6yrs back..?


----------

